# Just finished the Sea Dek pads



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

I just finished putting down a set of Sea Dek pads in my flats boat. I never hear to much about these but I like them. 

My wife likes them too.


----------



## pdcorb (Oct 25, 2007)

How much did it cost you to do the floor?


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

The helm pad was 75.00 and it took 3 sheets to do the rest @ 28.00 each.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I see the helm pad has radiused corners. Did you have to cut the other panels?



I'm a little surprised you didn't go with a little lighter color.


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes I had to cut the others. I had a white helm pad before and it was a pain to keep clean so I went with the storm grey.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Came out nice man and looks very comfortable. What holds it down,velcro or something?


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks. The back of the pads have an adhesive on them.


----------



## speckhunter (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good man...


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike, do you still want the old helm pad? If you do I will bring it to work tonight.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good! Smart color choice, too.



I went with the blue and spent more time cleaning than usual, its surprising how dirty peoples feet are. When I did the deck, wasn't thinking and it ended up looking like a chessboard.



When I rebuilt the front deck, I decided to get artsy fartsy, almost ruined the sheets on the looooong curves/cuts. More betta to have someone putting pressure on the templates, that stuff was trying to slide around because of the slippery backing material.


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

I like how you did the front deck Kanaka. It looks nice. I think I will eventually put some on my front deck and maybe down the sides. 

I know what you mean about keeping it clean too.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

SharkSlayer, Just make sure you have a bunch of fresh blades (I uesd a razor knife) and change out every 5th cut or so and you'll be happy with the results. I've found out that the EVA foam really dulls out the blade and the cuts start getting ragged on the edges.

I also used a metal shot glass to do the corners, keeps your fingers away from the blade!!!!



Good luck on the next batch! I've upgraded to a 18' boat and couldn't justify the coast of SeaDek for it, went and bought Crocs on sale....... 



Not trying to hijack your thread, it's just that it's expensive stuff and I'd hate for others to find out the hard way like I did. My hands STILL get sweaty when I get ready to cut the stuff. 



Heres some pics of how I figured out how to keep the cuts straight. I've heard that the pros use a router, I don't have the gnads to try that, YET.


----------

